# 921 Remote Slow down



## Rodsman (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi all,

Since the 213 download I've seen a real slow down in response to my remote. I think I've seen this for other units but am not sure and was wondering if anyone else was having this problem. Sometimes it will completely hangup, do nothing and then, execute each command I've sent one right after the other. Really weird watching it bounce around. I've done soft and hard reboots but am still seeing it and it happens with all the functions I normally use, bring up guide, change channel, use DVR, ect...

I've not had, at least not consistently, many of the problems I read about here but this one is really a pain...


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

I've had this too, usually when I leave a menu up for too long. Ie. fall asleep watching a recorded program and the 'Program over' menu has been up for hours. I've had to pull the plug reboot to get it acting normal again.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Might it be a coincidence - not L213 at all, but old batteries, or change in antenna location (did it fall to sideways?), or if using an IR remote, something partially blocking the eye?


----------



## masman (Nov 20, 2004)

Same problem. Never had it before 213. Fix is hard (power plug pull or other power cut-off. I use an X-10 appliance module.) I sure hope Dish gets a 213 software replacement soon. Ever since 213, I have had a number of problems that I never had before. They may have fixed something to do with daylight savings time and timers but they surely did not test the code very well and introduced a whole lot of bugs. Up until 213, most of the problems did not bother me. Now, I am fast getting frustrated.

Mark


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

I've also had a problem with the response to the remote recently. I just assumed my batteries were getting weak and so I changed the. But it did not help. The remote is very unresponsive. I am happy to hear that it's not just me and could be a software bug. I hope this gets fixed very soon. It is really driving me crazy.


----------



## alexbgr (Dec 8, 2003)

I've had this as well. Rebooting sometimes helps but not always. Press the "pip" and it can take 30 seconds before it appears. Just takes a little piece out of my life each time.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Has only occurred with this s/w version - its random and not very often, but when it happens it takes as long as 30 secs or more for action to happen when remote is pushed.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

If my battries aren't low and there are no obstructions affecting the transmission of my remote, I still occasionally experience sluggishness of the remote commands. What I have found it that the 921 is, "churning" or working too hard (its like a regular computer that gets a data overload where everything slows). When I experience this phenomena, I reboot the 921 unless something is recording. The reboot generally makes everything normal again. When the 921 is recording, I frequently notice that the remote commans become more sluggish (which actually better proves my data overload theory). After the recordings are finished, the results from my remote commands are faster or more normal.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

If button presses are getting queued up, the problem is not low batteries.

I often run into delays of 20-30 seconds for a PVR event to start playing (generally with a recording in progress). No idea what the box could be doing for that length of time (memory management?).


----------



## Anthony Falcone (Dec 19, 2003)

Same problem . It's definitely not the remote batteries, it seems to be the receiver .


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

Hold off on the reboot for a couple minutes and the receiver should eventually start responding. There is probably a programming loop that has to run through 2^32 iterations before it exits, but it eventually finishes what it is doing and starts talking to you again.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Larry Caldwell said:


> Hold off on the reboot for a couple minutes and the receiver should eventually start responding. There is probably a programming loop that has to run through 2^32 iterations before it exits, but it eventually finishes what it is doing and starts talking to you again.


 Probably the same timing loop that runs when you are forced to cancel an event delete due to the "Oh my gawd I can't do file maintenace while two things are recording" feature that was added recently.


----------

